# Falla en QSC mx4000



## trucoxteam (Dic 15, 2007)

Buenas noches, amigos foristas! ante todo saludos.

Tengo un problema con la reparacion de un QSC mx 4000, un canal me suena al bajo con quebrado, el sonido al sierto volumen tiene un poco de distorsion (el bajo).

ah, en el mismo canal, en una de las plaquitas me enciende dos leds (Sin Sonido). lo cual no deberia pasar.

Si alguien me puede ayudar en esto se lo agradeceria... es q tengo ya cierto tiempo en esa falla y he hecho de todo y nadaaaaa....

Se le agradece de antemano, Gracias!


----------



## Luis Alonso (Dic 26, 2007)

Buenas noches, me gustaria saber si el amplificador del que escribes es un Mx 3000a o un ex 4000, en cualquier caso, es comun en estos modelos que los mosfet (irfz44) o (rfp52n06) que surten los voltajes medios y altos a las salidas se pongan en corto y aun asi el aparato enciende y suena, con distorciones en alta pero suena, revisar la alimentacion en los emisores de las salidas es un buen comienzo, esta es simetrica +-48V si tienes ma de esto cambia los respectivos mosfet y cuidado con la tarjetas que los controlan (ic000008-00) o (ic000009-00) ,otra falla comun esta localizada en los condensadores de 15000uf 50V con mucha frecuencia estan secos recuerda que en estos amplificador de colector a masa la señal de salida pasa por ellos generando altas temperaturas y despues de 15 años que es la edad promedio de esos modelos. si persiste la falla no dudes en preguntar tengo algunos cuantos años entendiendome con estos en QSC y se que a veces se complican, pero no es lo comun.


----------



## Cesar Rene (Jun 22, 2010)

urgente,a mi me pasa lo mismo tambien se prende los leds de mi plaquita qsc mx 3000a sin accionar el volumen, eso es a normal y el problema es lo siguiente siempre tengo quemado el 52n06v y 2sc1943 pero solo uno de cada y los demas no de los mosfet, ya e testeado las resistencias pero ninguno tiene en corto, de donde surge estos problemas, socorroooo una ayuda por favor ya que me esta haciendo romper la cabeza


----------



## Luis Alonso (Jun 23, 2010)

En primer lugar debes estar seguro de la autenticidad de los componentes que estas utilizando ya que existe mucha Pirateria. Yo en este caso al menos los mosfet los cambiaria por pareja, si aun no tienes el plano desde este enlace puedes bajarlo http://www.qscaudio.com/support/library/schems/Discontinued/MXa Series/MX3000a.pdf


----------



## albertomix (Jun 16, 2020)

buenos dias a todos, tengo un problema con el qsc ex4000, tiene un canal en proteccion, ya revise todos los componente menos las tarjetas que trae. si alguien sabe de el problema por favor se lo agradesco.


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 17, 2020)

primero 
mide voltaje salida
mide voltaje emisor canal n y p


----------



## albertomix (Jun 17, 2020)

ya hice eso y los voltajes llegan bien


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 17, 2020)

yo no se que es bien para ti.. 
para prestar ayuda necesito informacion de los voltajes antes solicitados
agradeceria indicaras los voltajes


----------

